
Google exec worries over 'rudderless' Java - mshafrir
http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/article/343012/google_exec_worries_over_rudderless_java/
======
ZeroGravitas
_Google exec_ make it sound like some suit pontificating about stuff they
don't understand, but this is Joshua Bloch
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joshua_Bloch>).

Might be interesting to note that they mention JavaFX in passing, Sun's rather
lackluster answer to Flash and Silverlight. It chose On2's VP6 for its video
codec. Could be one more route into the browser if Google wants to push VP8
and IE, Safari and Adobe don't want to play ball.

~~~
vijaydev
exactly my thoughts about the wording chosen. At least the op could have
changed the title when posting here.

